# Stream NBC Sports App / Xfinity TV?



## Push Pop Stack (Mar 17, 2017)

Can I stream content from the NBC Sports App and/or the Xfinity TV app through a Tivo Bolt?

Like many out there, I am getting fed up with cable and am looking to cut the cord. I live in Sacramento, California which is flat and open, so OTA with a decent HD antenna is a non-issue for local channels. I basically have three sticking points, two of which I can deal with, one of which I don't have an answer for just yet.

I'm a Comcast customer on my second year of a two year contract. I could pay the cancellation fees and get out cheaper than riding out the contract. Not a desirable solution, but I can do it.
I have kids in the house who watch the likes of Nickelodeon and the Disney Channel. Most of the content they watch is available on Hulu but not all. I think we can deal with this.
My son and I are Giants and Sharks fans. 85% of their games are broadcast on CSN. None of the content streamers stream CSN, but as a subsidiary of NBC, you can stream live CSN content through the NBC Sports app with a valid contract with Comcast, DirecTV, etc.
Since OTA HD is reportedly better than cable HD, and since I'd like to wean ourselves off of cable, I'm wondering if I could use a TiVo Bolt to deliver local channels via an HD antenna and stream content from NBC Sports (using my Comcast credentials) and Xfinity TV. Has anyone done it?

There seems to be a battle afoot for streaming providers to deliver live CSN to their respective regional markets. As cable providers split into data providers and content providers I expect CSN to be delivered live outside of a cable contract in the foreseeable future. If and when that happens, I'd like to be ready to make the switch to

An internet provider...just transferring bits and bytes.
A content provider. Hopefully one that delivers live CSN events.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Get a Roku, Fire TV etc. Lots of apps ain't gonna happen on Tivo but will on other platforms.

You can add some channels to Plex and watch via Tivo but I don't think NBC Sports is one of them, and certainly not Xfinity. And there's no live streaming with those channels on Plex.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Push Pop Stack said:


> Can I stream content from the NBC Sports App and/or the Xfinity TV app through a Tivo Bolt?
> 
> Like many out there, I am getting fed up with cable and am looking to cut the cord. I live in Sacramento, California which is flat and open, so OTA with a decent HD antenna is a non-issue for local channels. I basically have three sticking points, two of which I can deal with, one of which I don't have an answer for just yet.
> 
> ...


The TiVo Stream device has nothing to do with streaming content originating from outside the home. Nor is the TiVo DVR a Chromecast device. As someone else mentioned you could use a Plex server though I doubt NBC Sports would be available. NBC is very tight fisted with access not associated with cable/satellite subscriptions.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## Push Pop Stack (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. My apologies if this next question is a little naive, but I'm still a rookie in this world. It looks like the worlds of Roku, Fire TV, etc are much more vast than Tivo, but unless I'm missing something, none of these devices work as a DVR. Is there a way to record content from say a Roku or Fire TV streamer on a Tivo or am I thinking of this wrong?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, you're wrong. All of these devices are streaming only, no DVR. They work in conjunction with a Tivo to get the apps you can't get on a Tivo.

There are some paid TV services that offer DVR capability with streaming but you already have that with cable/OTA and a Tivo.


----------



## numbskull (Sep 27, 2004)

It's sad that TiVo is really losing the race here... falling further and further behind, yet it could have been the best TV connected device if they had any strategic ability behind their company. We cut cable earlier this year and bought a Roku. So now we subscribe to SlingTV, NHL.tv and only use the TiVo for local OTA HD. I miss that tight TiVo user experience but else can you do??


----------



## Livalory (Apr 15, 2017)

Yep.. I think a amazon fire stick will do .


----------

